# New!



## Rhubarb3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello,

I'm new on here & have never written on any message board ever...  I'm 29 & live in Wiltshire.  My husband is 31.  We have been TTC for 6 years this Easter & after every test under the sun it appears to be unexplained.  As I live in Wiltshire I have to wait until I'm 30 to qualify for IVF but only just over a month to go    We have only told our closest family members about what we've been going through.  I thought I'd come on here just to be in touch with other people going through a similar thing.

I'm looking forward to reading other people's stories & knowing that other people are in the same position.  There appears to be a baby boom in our circle of friends at the moment & at times we feel very much as though we're on our own


----------



## frillydonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello, I'm new on here too 
I'm 39, husband 40 and ttc for 5 years now, we are about to start our second round of IVF (ICSI) after having a 'unexplained infertility' label thrown at us by consultants. We told our parents last time but this time are keeping it to ourselves as it turned out none of them could keep quiet 
this is the first time i've joined any kind of chat room so am also interested to talk to others going through the same thing too, I wish I had done it on our first attempt.


----------



## Rhubarb3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Good luck 'frillydonkey'!  Yes, totally agree about not being able to keep quiet!  One of our parents leaked our problems out to someone even though we told them in strictest confidence!  I'm not sure they fully understand why we want to keep it private - but it should be our choice


----------



## frillydonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Good luck to you too 'Rhubarb3'. I'm glad you don't have to wait long 'til you can go ahead, sometimes the waiting can be the worst bit   
let me know how you get on


----------



## Rhubarb3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you!  Let me know how you get on too!


----------



## burkena (Jan 22, 2012)

I know exactly how you feel!! I have tried really hard to embrace all my friends pregnancies and whilst I'm genuinely happy for them it isn't always easy to control some resentful thoughts. I live in Wiltshire too!! I'm 34 though and am very lucky to have been given an opportunity. You have time on your side so don't worry. It must be so frustrating though and I totally empathise. xx


----------



## Rhubarb3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Burkena,

Another Wiltshire person    Have you had IVF yet?  Our appointments have been at the Great Western in Swindon so far & the nurse suggested we choose Oxford for IVF when the time comes.  Most people dread turning 30 but I'm so excited for March - I feel it's our ticket to possibly being blessed with a family    Yes, it's difficult having a 'baby boom' with friends but we try to stay positive   Your in your early 30's so plenty of time for you too


----------



## Carrots12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I am 35 and my husband is 36 and we have been ttc for over 4 years now and have been classed as ‘unexplained’ too.  Honestly, its so frustrating!  I keep hoping every month that we might be lucky and then that witch AF arrives!  

Happy birthday in advance of your 30th – what a great present to be getting!  Do you know how many tries of IVF you will get on the NHS?  We are entitled to one try, just waiting for our names to reach the top of the waiting list.

Good luck to everyone with their treatments when they start.  

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the madness that is Fertility Friends.    for your journey so far. I've included some links that may be of benefit to you:

*Fertility Investigations ~ *CLICK HERE

*Complementary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Unexplained ~ *CLICK HERE

Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please shout!

We also have a chat room - which is a fabulous place to 'meet' and chat with others. Our newbie chat is every Wednesday. A great chance to meet other new members and find out a little more about how the site works.

*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.
Good luck,

  

Mini xx


----------



## missjackson (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Rhubarb3 I too have found it hard when friends say they are expecting, especially since I started treatment some of them are now pregnant with their second one   Doesn't seem fair does it.
I was at oxford and there is a thread on here for the oxford fertility centre which is really helpful when you have questions about tratment. I wish you loads of luck with your treatment    

MissJ
xx


----------



## Rhubarb3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Mini Minx = I'll take a look at those links  

Thanks Miss Jackson - I'll take a look at the Oxford link.  Did you have a good experience there  Our other option is Bath but Swindon are pushing us towards Oxford & they seem to have good stats.  I've just been to look at a place of work today & the lady I was chatting to said she was 15 weeks pregnant - lucky girl.  Sending lots of luck to you too 

Hi Carrots12.  We're very fortunate in that although we've had to wait years to qualify for IVF we get 3 goes on the NHS.  We were going to go private but decided to wait (we'd been waiting so long by then anyway) to get the 3 NHS IVF treatments & save our pennies to go private if it was unsuccessful - I feel there's a long road ahead but so excited to be turning 30 in weeks (rather than years !!!)  I understand your frustrations each month!  Sometimes if I'm a day or two late & start to hope & the hope is short lived.  I should know by now it's not going to happen naturally but I suppose you never know!  Lots of luck to you with your treatments.


----------



## burkena (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Rhubarb3, 

I have to say I can't fault Bath Fertility Clinic so far. They are very efficient. I went for a scan today after my first 10 days on nasal spray and all looks like it should. Start injections tomorrow. Once it starts it seems to happen very quickly. 

Fingers crossed it works!

xx


----------



## Rhubarb3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Good luck Burkena!  Let me know how you get on!  Will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Carrots12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Rhubarb

Wow three goes is so lucky, unfortunately we only get one try.  The postcode lottery does annoy me (I think everyone should be given the same amount of tries regardless of where you live) but such is life I guess and no point getting stressed over it.  Hopefully one try is all we'll need.  

Having a bit of a down day today, which is unlike me.  Found out this morning that yet another friend is preggers and whilst I am overjoyed for her it is still like a knife in the heart.  She has been trying for longer than us though so am so happy she has finally got her dream and gives me hope not to give up.

Have a good day all.  

xx


----------



## divegirl99 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Rhubarb,

Just wanted to say welcome.  We are waiting our first appointment at Bath (we live in Wiltshire but went with the Bath option), we appear to have Male Factor Infertility but are hoping the hospital will be able to confirm what the problem is and give us more information on a way forward.

Good luck with everything.

Sal


----------



## cas1703 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new too!!!

I'm 40 in exactly 6 weeks and are at Coventry CRM.  

First appointment 29th December and given age cutoff have only been given a matter of days to decide. I have bunny-hopped all the tests as there is not enough time with getting it on the NHS so I only have once chance. On our 2nd appointment on 19th Jan I was told to start either on day 21 (being today 31st) or Day 2 next period which I think will be around 15th Feb.

I have a pituitary fossa and are on Cabergoline and have had that for many many years but no-one told me that it would probably inhibit me getting pregnant. So now here we are, not much time to get head around it, for our one time chance.

Thankfully, they have said that if it fails then they will check my tubes and I don't have my hopes up. Thankfully partner has magnificent count so fingers crossed.

I've come on here because it's all been so rushed and feel like in a goldfish bowl. Have not told any friends or family so just me and partner and hope I can find all the info, support and help I need with all your like-minded's.

Wish we had just had a bit more time to get head around it but maybe that's good for me.

2nd SA next Wednesday and then get prescription on 13th. Obviously cutting it fine if AF comes early but CRM said just to ring and go down straight away.

So here I am with my one chance and fingers crossed xx


----------



## Rhubarb3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello!

Divegirl99 - thank you for your post.  Can I ask what made you choose Bath?  Do you have long to wait for treatment?  Good luck with everything & would love to hear how you get on!

cas1703 - wow - things are moving really quickly for you which is great!  Although things are moving a lot slower for us I can totally empathise with the goldfish bowl feeling!  Good luck with all your treatments & let us know how you get on too!

x


----------



## divegirl99 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey Rhubarb,

Well we went with Bath because that is where my husband went for all his tests originally and also Swindon don't have access to our records so we may well have had to have tests again.  Bath have access to all our records and can see the results of previous tests so it seemed easier.  Bath are currently saying there is a 5/6 week wait for first appointments so hopefully ours will come through soon.

Sal


----------



## cas1703 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Rhubard3,

Thank you for you comment. I'm on a high speed train which has been delayed. I don't know if it's some divine intervention but period arrived 10days earlier than expected so now been put back to day 21 28th feb. Give's me a bit more time to get ready to rumble.

I think for some people high-speed is great but for others slower is better. I'm not the greatest at being patient (so I'm sure I will have some learning to do here!!) but I am a firm believer in fate.

In some ways, I would like it to be slower so I can research, absorb, ask questions, get support from others and be clear about every single step. I don;t have much idea about the actual whys and do's and infact I turned up to the last appointment on my own and got told off becuase my partner wasn't there. I wasn't even sure why I had to go and no-one told me we had to go together. I thought as he had done his bit and that was fine then it was just me. We have our own business so going together means shutting our garage (car repairs) and loosing a days work. However, explaining this to the clinic has been helpful and they are giving us 5pm appointments which helps a real lot.

I wish you lots of love and hope it gets going real soon and a positive outcome. xx


----------

